

Jon Stewart Is Leaving the Daily Show - sundancekid
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimdalrympleii/jon-stewart-is-leaving-the-daily-show?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#.icGwnZQMK

======
nkantar
And just today I decided to start following the show again...

------
java-man
NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

